# Monitor flimmert bei diesem Bild



## ElFunghi (29. Mai 2006)

Moin,
Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen den LG L1970H gekauft.
Wundertolles Gerät, bin wirklich zufrieden.
Allerdings ist mir beim Surfen aufgefallen das er bei diesem Bild flimmert:

http://www.mytz.de/flimmern.jpg

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem? Oder was wichtiger wäre, weiss jemand wie ich das abstellen kann?
Er läuft auf 60Hz (normal halt)
Er steht auf Takt:50 und Taktrate: 50
Leider kann ich diese 2 Optionen weder am Monitor noch mit dem tollen forteManager umstellen.
Bei einem Bekannten wo das Problem nicht auftritt stehn diese Werte auf "80".

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## maexle1894 (29. Mai 2006)

Hi,
das Bild ist ja auch der Monitor-Killer schlecht hin.

Das ist ein TFT, oder? Die können doch garnicht flimmern. Die Hz-Zahl ist da egal. Wichtig ist, das du die richtige Auflösung hast, jede andere führt dazu, dass das Pixelverhältnis von Graka-Out zu Monitor nicht mehr 1:1. Bei dem TFT müsste es 1280x1024 sein...


----------



## ElFunghi (29. Mai 2006)

Hi,
ja er läuft auf 1280 und auf SXGA.
Beim Nokia Monitor Test gibts ja ein ähnliches Bild, dort flimmert er nicht. 
Deswegen kommt mir das komisch vor.
Das Bild ist der Hintergrund von gamershell.com 
Wär schon schön wenn ich das flimmern da irgendwie weg bekäm :/

Gruß
Funghi


----------

